# Customer called me today wants gutters painted



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

This lady called today she said she wants her gutters painted I said I'd be happy to come down and look at them and give her a price . I've painted window caps and even alum siding but never gutters . I guess nothing is impossible . I was wondering if anyone has done this before I'm thinking maybe prime and 2 coat it is this right don't have alot of experience doing stuff like this I'm more into painting normal substrates but wth I'm always wanting to learn more any info would be appriciated


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I paint gutters all the time on repaints. Clean em and paint em. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Yup, pretty normal here in the NW to paint gutters.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, pretty normal here in the NW to paint gutters.


I've only NOT painted gutters when they were replaced and the customer wanted the factory color. Usually either white or brown.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, pretty normal here in the NW to paint gutters.


Dito. Just dont go with a flat. I would recommend a Satin or Semi-gloss.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I've only NOT painted gutters when they were replaced and the customer wanted the factory color. Usually either white or brown.


Yeah, I love it when they do that, especially after the painting is completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Dito. Just dont go with a flat. I would recommend a Satin or Semi-gloss.


Mostly always Satin. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mostly always Satin. :thumbsup:


Yup :yes:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've only painted lie 2 gutters in my career. And that is because they were previously painted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Around here, gutters are included in the trim color, and most repaints change color, so that includes the gutters.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I've only painted lie 2 gutters in my career. And that is because they were previously painted.


So.....Do most of the houses you paint end up with 3 or 4 colors?

1. Body
2. Trim items.
3. Front door
4. Gutters (un-painted)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Like work said, clean and paint. Most quality exterior paints will adhere perfectly without priming. If you can spray them, do it. Looks better IMO, brushed smooth aluminum looks poopy.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Painting gutters is just part of most jobs we do.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Like work said, clean and paint. Most quality exterior paints will adhere perfectly without priming. If you can spray them, do it. Looks better IMO, brushed smooth aluminum looks poopy.


Most gutters already have a poopy paint job on them so it really doesn't matter most of the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Spraying gutters is a PITA unless they are the same color as the body. HO's just want to see the color change, how you get the paint on is irrelevant. Like John said it doesn't matter most of the time. And I do agree that sprayed gutters have a better cosmetic look, but around here they mostly have been wizzed or brushed already.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I roll mine. Personally, I think they look better rolled than brushed when done properly. I've seen guys make them look like crap with a roller too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I roll mine. Personally, I think they look better rolled than brushed when done properly. I've seen guys make them look like crap with a roller too.


Me too. Hate it when they have been rolled up and down (vertical motion) and with too much paint either way.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Most gutters already have a poopy paint job on them so it really doesn't matter most of the time.


Sure if they're already painted.....If they havent been, spray them. Typically they're the same color as the overhangs, if thats the case spray em...and if they havent been painted before. I should have clarified :thumbup: On PT you have to be 100% clear in all your posts, you cant assume anything. Someones always waiting to call you out on a post.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I should have clarified :thumbup: On PT you have to be 100% clear in all your posts, you cant assume anything. Someones always waiting to call you out on a post.



:lol: So True!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Typically they're the same color as the overhangs, if thats the case spray em...and if they havent been painted before.


Their rarely the same color as the eves around here. But yes, if that is the case, spraying would be more logical.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Their rarely the same color as the eves around here. But yes, if that is the case, spraying would be more logical.


Yeah, just goes to show how trends are different in all the areas. :thumbup: Here they're almost always the color of the overhangs.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Make sure they are not chalky. You would be smart to use a weed sprayer with water and tsp, then powerwash it off. If they are chalky, the paint possibly wont stick. I agree with whoever said to spray them too. It gives the best quality if the gutter has not been painted by brush or roller before.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> So.....Do most of the houses you paint end up with 3 or 4 colors?
> 
> 1. Body
> 2. Trim items.
> ...


Most of the houses around here have white gutters and white aluminum ventilation siffiting ( 5 million holes for airflow, PITA for pressure washing ) 

When I roll up to a house I generally see a siding color, trim color frost door AND gutters/soffits.

If more soffits were wooden I could see painting more gutters, but those gutters would also be a PITA to do.

I have done a lot of houses where I do the trim back to white to match the gutters again ( or almons brown whatever they are )


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I should have clarified :thumbup: On PT you have to be 100% clear in all your posts, you cant assume anything. Someones always waiting to call you out on a post.


Funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wax the insides of them to keep them from getting jammed up. Downspouts dont require waxing. Just the horizontals. One time I got water flowing so fast out of them it drilled a hole several inches into the ground at each downspout. Gutters are fun.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't remember the last time I saw a gutter!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw a gutter!


Gutters are one of the best kept profit secrets in painting. Fences too. Heck, since we're on the topic...air conditioners, fire hydrants, electrical meter boxes, outlet covers, switchplates, doorknobs, appliances...the possibilities are endless. We even painted a garden hose one time on request. I am currently working on an outdoor dog shower floor that is an elaborate ipe grid. I hope you dont think I am kidding.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Gutters are one of the best kept profit secrets in painting. Fences too. Heck, since we're on the topic...air conditioners, fire hydrants, electrical meter boxes, outlet covers, switchplates, doorknobs, appliances...the possibilities are endless. We even painted a garden hose one time on request. I am currently working on an outdoor dog shower floor that is an elaborate ipe grid. I hope you dont think I am kidding.


You got any pics of the garden hose?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You got any pics of the garden hose?


Thats already left the shop, but I can get a picture of it when I deliver the ipe dog shower floor grid, which is still in the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Gutters are one of the best kept profit secrets in painting. Fences too. Heck, since we're on the topic...air conditioners, fire hydrants, electrical meter boxes, outlet covers, switchplates, doorknobs, appliances...the possibilities are endless. We even painted a garden hose one time on request. I am currently working on an outdoor dog shower floor that is an elaborate ipe grid. I hope you dont think I am kidding.


To damn funny! 3 beers in and your making me  :lol:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Typically they're the same color as the overhangs, ...."*

That would makes things stupidly simple!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I try not to paint gutters unless the factory finish has faded enough that it needs a new coat to look nice. I think the stains on gutters from roofs stick worse to paint than the factory finish, so avoid painting them as long as the factory finish still looks good.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Brushed gutters look like doo doo!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

nvm...


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

We always wash them and remove the stains, clean them out while were up there just as a little freebie. It doesnt take long as were powerwashing and the ho's usually say "holy s**t!":thumbup: Ok they dont say that but they appreciate it.:thumbsup:
When we do a whole exterior that is.
And if they havnt been painted, If so then they are part of the paint job.


----------

